# USCCA hosting a "Gun of your dreams" giveaway



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I received an email from DefensiveCarry.com informing me of a drawing hosted by the U.S. Concealed Carry Association. The drawing is for 10 winners to receive gift cards valued at $1,500 each to be used toward the purchase of your dream gun, or ammunition.
I read through the small list of rules, and they intentionally seek to protect the identity of any who enter or win. The rules state that all winners agree to have their first name, last initial, and state posted on their site where they announce winners, and specifically point out "We publish this limited information to protect your identity and announce the winners."

I felt comfortable with their legalese, so I went ahead and dropped in my email. I'm sure I'll get spam, but I didn't sign my life away.

If you want to enter, here's the link: https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/offers/58ac6d4b609a5/gun-of-your-dreams-giveaway

Good luck!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah they do this every few months. If you listen to Hannity, he will advertise for this give away when it is active.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

After entering, I found that they're running an Expo this weekend in Fort Worth!
$25 later and I've got my 3-day pass, an event knife waiting for me at the door, automatic entrance into another giveaway, and plans for the wife and I Saturday night. :tango_face_grin:
The event is happening at the Fort Worth Convention Center, and the whole event is carry-friendly.
It will be the safest place in Texas for the next 3 days.


----------

